# Best Homemade Tools >  Scorps

## Philip Davies

Scorps are wood-carving gouges, operated by pulling, as can be imagined. These have been forged from old ring spanners (not plated). Two have been finished satisfactorily, to me at least. The others depicted have all been ground, although not honed, and await handles. I do not think I would bother to do these in an open fire: having a gas forge means I can line them up without the metal spoiling, since one, or at most, two strikes on the drift, and the colour has gone completely. You may still see some of the striations from their previous existence.

----------

Andyt (Jun 22, 2018),

baja (Aug 13, 2020),

benkeller3 (Oct 23, 2018),

bigtrev8xl (Oct 27, 2018),

billster (Jun 29, 2018),

gunsgt1863 (Jun 23, 2018),

Jon (Jun 21, 2018),

lowracer (Jun 30, 2018),

mklotz (Jun 21, 2018),

Moby Duck (Jun 21, 2018),

mwmkravchenko (Jun 21, 2018),

NortonDommi (Jun 21, 2018),

philipUsesWood&Brass (Jun 21, 2018),

PJs (Jun 22, 2018),

Priemsy (Oct 23, 2018),

ranald (Jun 22, 2018),

Rangi (Jul 26, 2022),

rlm98253 (Oct 23, 2018),

Saxon Violence (Jun 24, 2018),

Seedtick (Jun 22, 2018),

sossol (Oct 24, 2018),

threesixesinarow (Jun 21, 2018)

----------


## mklotz

Very clever repurposing indeed. An offset box wrench (what your "ring spanner" is termed over here) has almost the perfect shape and is made of good steel. 

I have a commercially made one left over from my woodcarving days. My wife was attempting to hollow out a watermelon half to use as a center piece for a garden party. She was chipping away with a melon baller so I offered her the scorp. She was delighted. After washing, drying and oiling, the tool awaits the next fruit carving.

----------

baja (Aug 13, 2020),

gunsgt1863 (Jun 23, 2018),

Komo (Jul 2, 2018),

Philip Davies (Jun 21, 2018)

----------


## Philip Davies

Thank you, Marv. I am not sure of their utility for carving wood, they may well be more use in the kitchen!

----------

PJs (Jun 22, 2018)

----------


## mklotz

All I remember is that, on the few occasions I used one, I decided that a small hand adz with a blade curved like a carving gouge was faster and more effective.

----------


## DIYer

Thanks Philip Davies! We've added your Scorps to our Woodworking category,
as well as to your builder page: Philip Davies's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Scorps
 by Philip Davies

tags:
wood, scraper

----------


## Jon

Congratulations Philip Davies - your Scorps are the Homemade Tool of the Week!

This is a very ingenious use of an offset wrench, especially how the utility of the offset is maintained. They came out looking great too.

Some good picks from this week:

Angle Finder by rossbotics
Groove Cutting Tool by Frank S
Doghead Hammer by Philip Davies
Sheet Stock Cutting Method by rgsparber
Strap Wrench by Bricoleando
Milling Head Screw Adjustment by threesixesinarow
Belt Grinder by th62
Clamps by vasavoir kikela
Fitting Wrench by Frank S
Smoke Alarm by knoba
Storage Techniques by rgsparber
Twist Clamp by garage nut
Hanger Racks by Tuomas
Seal Install Tool by Frank S
Swing Arm Hoist by 28Abone
Bead Roller Stand by 28Abone
Swarf Tool by Stevohdee
Swing Arm Hose Holder by 28Abone


Philip Davies - we've added your tool entry to our All Homemade Tool of the Week winners post. And, you'll now notice the wrench-on-pedestal award in the awards showcase in your postbit, visible beneath your username:



You'll be receiving a $25 online gift card, in your choice of Amazon, PayPal, or bitcoin. Please PM me your current email address and gift card choice and I'll get it sent over right away.


Congratulations and well done!  :Thumbs Up:

----------

baja (Aug 13, 2020),

Paul Jones (Jul 4, 2018),

PJs (Jun 30, 2018),

rossbotics (Jun 30, 2018)

----------


## Christophe Mineau

Congratulations Phil! It's been a while we hadn't seen a woodworking tool rewarded! 

Please fellow woodworkers post more woodworking stuff ! ,😋

Did you make any project with the tools ? Spoons or things like that ?

----------

PJs (Jul 2, 2018)

----------


## rossbotics

Congratulations on your win

Doug

----------


## PJs

Congratulations on your win Philip. Great idea for re-purposing box offsets into scorp's! Thanks for sharing the idea.

PJ

----------


## mklotz

Congratulations indeed, Philip.

Your post invites consideration of turning other metalworking tools into woodworking items. A hole saw might become a giant scorp; a tire iron into an adz. The possibilities are endless.

----------


## Philip Davies

Thank you, Chris. It is very gratifying indeed to receive an award like this.

----------

Paul Jones (Jul 4, 2018)

----------


## Philip Davies

Thank you kindly, PJ.

----------

PJs (Jun 30, 2018)

----------


## Philip Davies

Thank you very much indeed, Doug.

----------


## Philip Davies

Thank you very much indeed, Marv. The compliments from you and other multiple-award winners are most sincerely appreciated. I have some tire levers and thought of making drawknives, but I have other material for that. Perhaps I shall post the adze I made from a hoe, but it’s a bit thin (in more senses than one.)

----------


## Philip Davies

Tire!? We spell it “tyre”. It has been a long hot day!

----------

PJs (Jun 30, 2018)

----------


## Jon

It's important to note how difficult it is for woodworkers to win this award. You can see this dynamic easily in this post: All winning Homemade Tool of the Week tools.

Woodworkers don't get a boost here; they compete evenly with metalworkers and machinists. Most weeks, this means that woodworkers' tools simply don't garner enough Thanks votes for consideration for this award. Winning woodworkers often also have metalworking, electronic, or luthier skills, or they simply post an excellent tool.

----------

PJs (Jul 2, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

Congratulations Phillip. I have a friend of mine who does wood working currently I am gathering suitable materials to build him a heavy duty wood lathe I might through in a set of scorps for him when I get around to building it
Thanks for the idea

----------


## PJs

> Congratulations Phil! It's been a while we hadn't seen a woodworking tool rewarded!
> 
> Please fellow woodworkers post more woodworking stuff ! ,
> 
> Did you make any project with the tools ? Spoons or things like that ?






> It's important to note how difficult it is for woodworkers to win this award. You can see this dynamic easily in this post: All winning Homemade Tool of the Week tools.
> 
> Woodworkers don't get a boost here; they compete evenly with metalworkers and machinists. Most weeks, this means that woodworkers' tools simply don't garner enough Thanks votes for consideration for this award. Winning woodworkers often also have metalworking, electronic, or luthier skills, or they simply post an excellent tool.



Good points Christophe and Jon. I agree but have to say we have a few new folks that are breaking that mold and I personally appreciate their designs and craftsmanship especially with old school hand techniques and repurposing materials. For me it's always about the design for functionality first, then Craftsmanship, repurposing, fit and finish.... There are So many other criteria I look at it's hard to put them all in, but a good write up and good pics are always a good start in my book.

I'm not very good with wood work but enjoy the tools they use. I have expanded my knowledge and skill a bit working with my son on some of his projects and a few minor ones of my own, like the handle for my scraper on the mini lathe and a few others. I also would like to see more from folks here as I so appreciate the quality of grains in wood, finishing and techniques for joinery, mainly old school techniques and tools like Philip's Scorps, great simple hand tool instead of breaking out the rotary power tools to whip out a shape. 

Mostly I love learning and seeing other ideas plus there is a "Crossover" between metal and wood I think. There is a guy on YT named "Koss" that make beautiful as well as very functional handles for knives and other tools he makes or restores. And this is a great place to share the knowledge and ideas with others of the same mindset and want to learn and create.

Love to see more Too!

PJ

----------


## Philip Davies

Thank you for all these compliments. I believe the idea of using a ring spanner for a scorp is not original, but cannot remember where I came across it.

----------

PJs (Jul 2, 2018)

----------

